
Facebook, the USSR, communism, and train tracks - wumi
http://factoryjoe.com/blog/2008/05/31/facebook-the-ussr-communism-and-train-tracks/
======
ii
The analogy is not very good.

Russian train tracks has nothing to do with USSR, communism and Stalin. They
already existed before communists.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broad_gauge#Russian_Broad_Gauge>

